# Rocket Racer



## 10~18kustoms (Nov 16, 2021)

This project didn't really start out as a racer/roadster/board tracker style bike, but it just kinda has evolved that way! It started when a fellow CABE'er had a Monark Rocket for sale or to part out. I was first just interested in the tank & possibly the chain guard and rear rack because I already had another red Rocket frame and thought these would be a good start to building it out. But, as it turned out I ended up with the whole bike. So now I had 2 frames and parts etc.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Nov 16, 2021)

At first I was thinking of just trying to find a close patina match front fender and truss rods and building it out as is. But when I had it on the work stand I noticed the frame color was faded to an almost red/orange color. Knowing I had another loose Rocket tank that was also faded to about this same patina I decided to try it on. As it turned out the match was almost perfect, and in my opinion looked better than the original tank. So thus started plan B.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Nov 16, 2021)

Plan B is starting to come together.


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 17, 2021)

I like, cool!


----------



## catfish (Nov 17, 2021)

Love the rocket on the tank


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Nov 17, 2021)

Time for a seat. I had this old long spring saddle laying around for a while that was pretty sad and had a very amateur repair done on it at some point past.  I also had some new upholstery material that I thought would be a good color compliment to the bike.   I've done a lot of recovers before, but this was a little out of my comfort zone. 1st) Using a new material, my old favorite was discontinued. 2nd) Also trying a different padding material.  And 3rd) the big one...first time doing a single pan recover. (before I have only done double pans). Not really happy with the results, but it will do for a rider quality bike like this one.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Nov 17, 2021)

I've built a few fenderless board track racer style bikes before but they always just seem to look simple and missing/lacking something in my opinion,  This bike was already missing the front fender and the rear was badly damaged on the back 1/3 so it seemed a good candidate for the fenderless look, but it just wasn't working for me so I decided to compromise and go with the bobber look. So I trimmed off the damaged part of the rear fender.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Nov 17, 2021)

I also really wanted the bike to have a chain guard and remembered how cool this 24" guard I had was and wanted to try to use it. First picture is as I originally found it. It was pretty crusty and back when I was first experimenting with OA a few years ago I dipped it along with a rack for a test. It cleaned up pretty good, but being a 24" guard I have never had a use or bike for it but I so loved the large Rocket graphic on it I've saved it. With a little faux color enhancement and tweaking it now has finally found a home.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Nov 18, 2021)

Bars, grips and truss rods added.


----------



## ian (Nov 18, 2021)

10~18kustoms said:


> I've built a few fenderless board track racer style bikes before but they always just seem to look simple and missing/lacking something in my opinion,  This bike was already missing the front fender and the rear was badly damaged on the back 1/3 so it seemed a good candidate for the fenderless look, but it just wasn't working for me so I decided to compromise and go with the bobber look. So I trimmed off the damaged part of the rear fender.
> 
> View attachment 1513866
> 
> View attachment 1513867



Im likin' that bobbed fender.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Nov 18, 2021)

Bent a seat post and got the seat mounted. Pretty much a roller now, just needs pedals, and possibly a spotlight/headlight before I call her complete.


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 19, 2021)

I like it Marty.  "Agent Orange"


----------



## oldfart36 (Nov 19, 2021)

10~18kustoms said:


> Bent a seat post and got the seat mounted. Pretty much a roller now, just needs pedals, and possibly a spotlight/headlight before I call her complete.
> 
> View attachment 1514227
> 
> ...



I did the same back fender thing on "Big Chief Cockeye" the 1st time around. Just didn't care for it myself. Looks good on yours though.


----------



## 62typhoon (Nov 28, 2021)

Wow, love the job you did on that chain guard, looks like it came with the bike. what holds the leather on that seat if there is no pan?
thanks


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Nov 28, 2021)

62typhoon said:


> Wow, love the job you did on that chain guard, looks like it came with the bike. what holds the leather on that seat if there is no pan?
> thanks



It's glued on with 3M90 adhesive. Just like I do the double pan seats for the top cover, except instead of using the 2nd pan to hold the folded under edges down, I glued another piece of cover material to the back side. Like I said, it's an experiment. I'm not sure how long it will last, but so far so good???


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Dec 1, 2021)

I promise this is not a bomb I'm building.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Dec 1, 2021)

No not a bomb, but it did blow way more of my spare time than it was probably worth. LED conversion to an old tractor flood light. Works really good but will probably never get used unless I change out the bars so I can actually ride this bike in a night pub crawl or something.


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 4, 2021)

I want the Light!!!!


----------

